# I am being locked up!!!    **Need to read again..**



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, I have been arrested and Will be put in Jail on March 27, 2013. (MDA) Muscular Dystrophy Assocation is Locking me up on the March 27,2013. My Bail is, Set  at $3200.00.  I was hoping everyone on this Forum, would help me out with my Bail ? This is part of their yearly fund raiser. You or your companies help, would be greatly Benefit to all the kids that get  Muslcular Dystrophy.  Now I know times are tuff and funds are low, But anything can help.  

I am sure some of you will not donate , for your own reasons that is ok. But please do not bad mouth this Charity. 

If Everyone on The waterfowl forum donates at lease $5. look how much good can we do. Plus Not only that it would make you fill good for giving, Look how it would make GON Waterfowler forum Look. I see Other forums on Gon doing Charity things.  

If you are interested giving a donation. Send me a pm,with your name and  your e-mail and I will e-mail your MDA forms for your donation, or pm with anyother questions.

Thank you for in help in this matter.
Good luck and be safe
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 9, 2013)

Brianf, your the man!! Thanks for the donation. 

Ok. I am going to up the Anty up. 
1) Everyone that will make a Donation to MDA and help me with my bail,  By Feb 15, 2013, I will will take all the names and put in a hat and draw 1 name. That 1 person and 1 friend will get a free 2 day snowgoose hunt. Guided,food and lodging.  ( In Arkansas with         J & L Guide Service)
2) Then everyone that makes a Donation before March 20th. Will be put in a hat and I will draw  1 name. That 1 person and 1 friend I will donation a 1 day Striper fishing trip.   (in Ga. with Russell Outdoor Guides).

All I got to say is ANTY UP .

Hey we waste $5 aday. This is to a good cause.

Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## DeweyDuck (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm in Larry. Hope you don't have to spend too much time in jail!  hehe
OK waterfowlers, let's help Larry out  and also help out a great charity.
Get those credit cards out and get in the game!!!!!


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 10, 2013)

I am in to help you Larry. Hey, if I win the striper trip do I have to guide myself? 

You know what? I think I will just kick back and let you bait my hook all day.

Good of you to do this for MDA.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Feb 10, 2013)

I think your doing a great thing. The snow goose hunt for two is worth a good bit. I hope some of these guys pony up


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks to the following for their Donations:
Brain Freeman
Dewey Young
Benjamin Taylor
J & L Guide Service 
Russell Outdoor Guides
Savvy Outdoors
This is a good Start. I have some more promise that I havent received. But guys If everyone would pitch in a little, Look What we could do for the kids with MD. 
Thanks again
Larry
As of this date and time  2/10/13 9.43pm
Views of this post:  526
Donations                     6


----------



## krazybronco2 (Feb 10, 2013)

i did it to donate but i know 2 people and a 2 labs that would love a snow goose hunt


----------



## king george (Feb 11, 2013)

I live close, will call n get with you.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks guys for todays Donations.
Justen Giambalvo
Fred Wammock
Brain Johnson
Mark Williams
Good luck and besafe
Larry

Has of 2/11/13 ,1100 pm.
Views of this post  818
Donations   10


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks guys for todays donations.
Mark Williams
Dakota Mealer
Good luck and besafe
Larry

Has of 2/12/13, 800pm.
Views of this post   915
Donations  12


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 12, 2013)

You all still have to 12 midnight Friday. To be entered in the drawing for the snow goose hunt. I will be drawing it On Saturday.

The drawing for the striper trip will be done in March.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## jabrooks07 (Feb 12, 2013)

Just donated to them!


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Feb 13, 2013)

Larry, sent ya a PM waiting on the forms!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the Donation.
Matt Long
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 13, 2013)

Guys you still have time the forms lets you do it at your computer. No mailing ,No phone calls. Real eazy. 

Has of 02/13/13     900pm
Views of this post 1000
Donations 13
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Feb 13, 2013)

Larry send me the form 

mjones@our-father-ministry.com


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Feb 13, 2013)

brian.scheidt@yahoo.com


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the Donation: Thomas Johnson.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 14, 2013)

I just dont understand why? But over 1130 Views of this post and 
14 Donations.  Thanks to all the people that have Donated.
Larry


----------



## DeweyDuck (Feb 15, 2013)

OK guys, your odds just went up on winning this hunt from Larry. I cannot go on the hunt even if I was lucky enough to win So I asked Larry to draw again if he pulls my name.
So make a donation today and get your name in the pot!!!


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Feb 15, 2013)

Take a minute this is a great cause and hits close to home because of a dear friend and his son.  This money is well spent towards helping a lot of kids.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Feb 15, 2013)

Its a greate cause I don't understand.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 15, 2013)

ok my name is in i know a 14 year old boy who would love a goose hunt.


----------



## BigSwole (Feb 15, 2013)

Add another donation to the list

Sending you a Pm as well


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the Donations.
James Roberts
Jacob Hayes
Mike Jones
Jonathan Roberts
Robert Allen
Steven Ramage
Kyle West
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 16, 2013)

Remember Guys There is still a drawing for a striper trip.
STEVEN RAMAGE is the winner of the snow goose hunt.
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 16, 2013)

I am sorry. I missed a name that donated yesturday.
Gerad Pearson. Sorry man.
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for Donate.
Josh Sneed
Roger Tatz
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 3, 2013)

Pm sent giveme a call I'd be glad to help. Don't want to see a fellow duck hunter spend the night in jail. Lol


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for Donation.
Eugene Stinson
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## DeweyDuck (Mar 7, 2013)

It's getting close to lockup time. Larry won't say it but I know he's getting nervous about his time behind bars. So come on guys, put $5 or $10 in the pot and keep Larry out of jail!
It is a great cause for the kids too.


----------



## BigSwole (Mar 7, 2013)

I threw some more in there for the kids

Come on guys. Skip a coffee run in the morning and let the kids have it instead. Wether its 1$ or 10$.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks Kyle you are the man.
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks Russell Wilson for your Donation.
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the Donation Corey Rhodes
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the Donation Scott Muroch.
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the Donation Bob Lipop
Larry


----------

